# What to keep in your truck Toolbox



## nealglen37 (Nov 13, 2005)

I am not a construction worker, but I like the input you guys give. i have everything I can think of that i might need in my truck toolbox...can you guys think of anything else.

flashlight
hammers
Hydrolic jack
come-along
small shovel
rachest sockets
all the hand tools )screwdrivers, wrenches,files,brass drift ECT
Fire extinguisher
air pump
food
screws of all kinds
nails of all kind
machetie
rope
chain
Fluids (oil, trans oil, break fluid ECT)
shop rags
medical kit
duct tape 

I am probably dropping my gas milage by 2 or 3 miles.


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Says your trade is carpentry... what do you do if not construction?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

A chair...
When all that stuff doesn't get you going again, sitting in your vehicle just makes you mad :furious: a chair "off center stage" is a better place :thumbsup:


One last item not to forget:
Rain gear - jacket AND pants.

If you can't sit in the chair, that means it's raining and it's time to walk. 


(You might also wear the rain gear to get the truck going again...rain down your butt and wet underwear makes for a rather unpleasant walk)


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Forry said:


> Says your trade is carpentry... what do you do if not construction?


Professional liar? :jester: arty: :laughing:


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Might want to throw a saw in there, since you're a carpenter it might come in handy. :thumbsup:


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Dec 9, 2005)

ditch it all and buy a cell phone.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Fishing poles, tackle box, and a Glock G20 in 10 MM.


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Dec 9, 2005)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> Fishing poles, tackle box, and a Glock G20 in 10 MM.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, I'm just a handyman, but here's what i have...
passloder-angled finish nailer
Sawzall
circular saw
coping saw
hack saw
pull saw
1/2" power drill
mitre box
clamps
caulk gun
small sledge hammer
2" paint brush
respirator
goggles
latex gloves
knee pads
few towels and rags
painters tarp (the cloth kind)
pieces of scrap wood for different things

I then have in a rubber maid container behind my passenger seat that holds
screws of all kind and sizes
different sized nails
variety of adhesive 
variety of caulk
shims
plumbers putty
spackle
wood filler
rope
twine
some electrical
some plumbing
tie-downs
bunji cords
lock and a chain
emergency poncho
spelunkers head-lamp
Then I have my GIGANTIC tool bag behind my drivers seat, I'll spare you that. The only thing I really need is somewhere to put my ladder(s), but I haven't installed a ladder rack yet..

But I will say that I usually never need to run back to my storage unit, unless I know I'm painting, tiling or drywalling. Then I actually grab all of my tools for that project.


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Dec 9, 2005)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> Fishing poles, tackle box, and a Glock G20 in 10 MM.



Actually I love the guns nuts who think I am lying when I say 10mm, I have a S&W 1066. there is a reason the FBI quit using them......:thumbsup:


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

My van is my tool box, and it's pretty full..


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

nealglen37 said:


> shop rags
> medical kit
> duct tape


Pretty much takes care of the medical supplies. :laughing:


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

I gotta' get me a machetie!


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

*all else*

Carrying around all that what if stuff...

best keep a quart of beer in there so you can get away from it all,
walk across the street, and sit on the curb and have a beer when all that other stuff just doesn't cut it.

In that amount of time problems resolve themselves or solutions can be thought out, one way or the other.
r


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

RYANINMICHIGAN said:


> Actually I love the guns nuts who think I am lying when I say 10mm, I have a S&W 1066. there is a reason the FBI quit using them......:thumbsup:


10mm doesn't have the knockdown power that my Colt 1911 .45 does, but it is lighter, more accurate, and easier to carry concealed. If I really want knockdown power I'd carry my Desert Eagle.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> 10mm doesn't have the knockdown power that my Colt 1911 .45 does, but it is lighter, more accurate, and easier to carry concealed. If I really want knockdown power I'd carry my Desert Eagle.


I am very partial to a 1911 it has knocked down anyone I wanted down, when I want smaller I like a S&W 6906. 
Desert Eagle isn't practical for more than target or hunting. 
MAB (USMC '77'-'86')


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

RYANINMICHIGAN said:


> Actually I love the guns nuts who think I am lying when I say 10mm, I have a S&W 1066. there is a reason the FBI quit using them......:thumbsup:


Yep, they were to powerful for some of the smaller agents. That's why they cut down the case length and made the .40s&w


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Nickel plated 9mm S&W with a 15 round clip, it doesn't have the punch of a .45 but it makes up for it in shear volume.:thumbsup:


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

WarriorWithWood said:


> Nickel plated 9mm S&W with a 15 round clip, it doesn't have the punch of a .45 but it makes up for it in shear volume.:thumbsup:


I think Lee Emery said it best- 9mm is only good for target practice. 

besides, there are plenty of handguns that are chambered for more powerful calibers than 9mm, but still carry 15 rounds.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

TempestV said:


> I think Lee Emery said it best- 9mm is only good for target practice.
> 
> besides, there are plenty of handguns that are chambered for more powerful calibers than 9mm, but still carry 15 rounds.


I have taken down black bears with a Browning Parabellum in 9mm, with two rounds, from a hundred feet. 

I prefer my Glock.


----------

